#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Ideas to speed up your WordPress website

## Bhavya

You have only a few seconds to capture a person's attention, When he/she lands on your site for the first time and convince them to hang around.
If your sites takes long time to load.Most people will leave your site. google also includes site speed in it's ranking algorithm.


Below I have mentioned some ways to speed up your website


Select a good hostingChoose a solid (lightweight) framework/themeChoose an efficient caching pluginUse a content delivery network (CDN) for your siteUse optimize imagesOptimize homepage to load quicklyOptimize the WordPress databaseDisable leeching and hot-linking for the contentIncludes an expires header to static resourcesRegulate gr-avatar images


Friends, If you have more tips Share them below!

----------


## Beacon

> You have only a few seconds to capture a person's attention, When he/she lands on your site for the first time and convince them to hang around.
> If your sites takes long time to load.Most people will leave your site. google also includes site speed in it's ranking algorithm.
> 
> 
> Below I have mentioned some ways to speed up your website
> 
> 
> Select a good hostingChoose a solid (lightweight) framework/themeChoose an efficient caching pluginUse a content delivery network (CDN) for your siteUse optimize imagesOptimize homepage to load quicklyOptimize the WordPress databaseDisable leeching and hot-linking for the contentIncludes an expires header to static resourcesRegulate gr-avatar images
> 
> ...


Adding few more points:
1) Disable comments, RSS,Pingback if not necessary.
2) Optimize your .htaccess file for speed up the cache. headers, compression, server side tweaks.
3) Tweak the php.ini file with increasing memory, post size, upload size
4) use CDN such as MaxCDN, Cloudflare
5) Use the right plugins for optimize the performance ( WP Super cache, WTC,etc)

Checkout my full tips from here : Wordpress Performance Optimization Tips

----------


## Bhavya

> Adding few more points:
> 1) Disable comments, RSS,Pingback if not necessary.
> 2) Optimize your .htaccess file for speed up the cache. headers, compression, server side tweaks.
> 3) Tweak the php.ini file with increasing memory, post size, upload size
> 4) use CDN such as MaxCDN, Cloudflare
> 5) Use the right plugins for optimize the performance ( WP Super cache, WTC,etc)
> 
> Checkout my full tips from here : Wordpress Performance Optimization Tips


Thanks for sharing these tips and your Wordpress Performance Optimization Tips post here. It's a very informative post, It's really helpful for the beginners.

----------

